# Animals/Pets



## TracyTaryn (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi all

For those of you that brought over your animals/pets. Who did you use and why?

We coming over from South Africa so any recommendations for pet travel consultants from here would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------

